# [MODERATION] Nouveaux modos !

## kernelsensei

Bonjour à tous,

comme vous l'avez sûrement déjà constaté, il y a eu un changement au niveau des modos, Anigel, yoyo et moi même sommes passés modérateurs suite a une discussion avec TGL et dioxmat.

Pour l'instant, TGL et dioxmat sont encore modos, mais comptent (en théorie) se retirer après une période de coaching (tapage sur les doigts  :Wink:  ). Tout ce que j'éspère c'est qu'ils ne vont pas nous lacher comme ça  :Razz:  (Ben oui les supers howtos/tips a la TGL ça sert beaucoup)

Enfin bref, pour ma part, j'éspère continuer à servir au mieux ce forum que j'adore (ainsi que ses utilisateurs bien sûr).

yoyo et Anigel, TGL et dioxmat, si vous passez par à, laissez une petit mot vous aussi  :Wink: 

Boris.

----------

## bong

Ah ben c'est cool ça  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

ahaha!! comme ça tu vas pouvoir devenir la terreur des nouveaux qui ne suivent pas les règles  :Wink: 

félicitations pour votre promotion  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Hello tous,

Bon, et bah voilà, pendant que je rédigeais une annonce plus verbeuse, kernel a fait la sienne  :Smile: 

Allez, je vous en colle quand même la substantifique moëlle... 

En pas mal résumé, voilà comment ça c'est passé :

 - Dioxmat était le premier à penser se retirer. Nous avons donc dressé une liste d'une dizaine de candidats potentiels, à la base dans l'optique de choisir un nouveau modo pour le remplacer. C'était tous des gens bien connus ici pour leur activité fructueuse et régulière. Évidemment, je précise, pour ceux qui n'ont pas fait partie de cette liste mais qui sentent bien qu'ils y auraient eu leur place, que oui il y a eu quelques oublis. Je m'en excuse, mais bon, on a fait ça comme ça venait et en cherchant à limiter au maximum le nombre des participants à la bataille qui s'annonçait...

 - Ces "nominés" ont pu discuter de tout ça entre eux, et nous faire part chacun de leurs motivations et disponibilité. Je salue bien bas leur sagesse à tous, car ils ont su, plutôt que de se bagarrer, se retirer les uns en faveur des autres, pour essayer de trouver le nouveau modo idéal. 

 - Une chose qui est ressortie de cette discussion, c'est qu'il fallait deux nouveaux modos plutôt qu'un. On avait pour ça encore trois candidats. Par là dessus, je me suis moi aussi décidé à rendre mon tablier : c'est un secret pour personne que je ne faisais plus vraiment ici un boulot aussi actif que par le passé, et l'idée d'arrêter me trotait dans la tête depuis quelques temps, donc voilà, ça a été la bonne occasion d'enfin trancher. 

 - Et voilà, comment du recrutement d'un nouveau modo on est passé à trois, pour un changement complet de l'équipe. 

Les trois (heureux ?) élus, vous les connaissez tous, donc pas la peine que je vous vante leurs mérites respectifs, je ne voudrais pas les faire rougir... Mais enfin bref, je suis sûr qu'ils sont parfaitement complémentaires et qu'ils vont former un trio de choc pour encadrer nos petits bavardages et faire vivre ce forum. Quant à Dioxmat et moi, on restera comme le disais kernel, temporairement en fonction pour les coacher un peu, et ensuite on se retirera tranquillement chez les Bodhisattva (snif snif, mais non, c'est même pas un au revoir, on a encore le droit de poster hein  :Wink: ). 

Voilà voilà, vous savez tout. Bienvenue aux nouveaux donc, et bon courage à eux dans cette nouvelle mission.

@kernel_sensei : allez hop, exercice pratique numéro 1, tu vas tout de suite me mettre ce topic en post-it   :Razz: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *TGL wrote:*   

> @kernel_sensei : allez hop, exercice pratique numéro 1, tu vas tout de suite me mettre ce topic en post-it  

 

facile  :Wink: 

----------

## vishnoo

oué ! des modos qu'on connais, nous autres petits newbs :-þ

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   @kernel_sensei : allez hop, exercice pratique numéro 1, tu vas tout de suite me mettre ce topic en post-it   
> 
> facile 

 

Hey! le vert te va bien   :Wink:  J'éspère tout de même que TGL restera dans le coin! et qu'on pourras toujours troller, hein dites, dites!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dioxmat

Toujours une bonne ambiance par ici a ce que je vois :)

----------

## sireyessire

félicitations   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

je me joins à sireyessire pour ces félicitations et pour ce choix pertinent   :Cool: 

dioxmat, TGL, bonne route à vous et à bientôt de vous lire  :Wink: 

[Edit] hé au fait... et le pot... pour la promotion ?   :Smile:  après on fera le depart hein... comme çà, ça en fera deux  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Analyse minute des avatars de nos nouveaux modos...

Bilan: ça va saigner. Sur les 3 nouveaux modos, 1 virtuose du katana, et un utilisateur acharné d'épées magiques... Limite je m'attends à voir l'inoffensif Tux de yoyo dégainer un railgun ou autre joyeuseté atomisante  :Smile: 

--

edit:

quoi que, plus je regarde l'avatar de yoyo, plus j'ai l'impression que ce qu'il a au bout des "mains" ressemble à des trucs genre griffes bien vilaines... Au début je croyais qu'il était simplement batteur dans un groupe de metal, ce pingouin... on m'aurait menti?

----------

## boozo

tiens j'avais jamais remarqué au fait   :Shocked:   les anciens n'avaient pas d'avatars eux... si c'est une tradition, va falloir y'aller les gonzs  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dioxmat

Perso lorsque je suis passé modo j'ai viré mon avatar, ca faisait plus serieux :-)

Maintenant, je planque tous les avatars, finalement c'est plus clair...

----------

## truz

Félicitations à tous les 3,

et merci aux 2 futurs retraités   :Wink: 

----------

## billiob

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maintenant, je planque tous les avatars, finalement c'est plus clair...

 

[OFF]

C'est marrant, moi c'est le contraire. J'identifies plus les auteurs à leur avatar qu'à leur pseudo, alors quand ils changent d'avatar je suis perdu !

Il faut aussi remarquer que la taille des avatars est très respectueuse et n'entrave quasiment pas la lecture; pas comme on peut voir sur d'autres forums.

[/OFF]

[EDIT] : J'avais oublié le principal :

Merci aux anciens d'avoir garder ce forum sain et constructif.

 TGL, j'espère qu'en Bodhisattva tu contineras à nous créer des p'tits programme bien pratiques, ou à faire de bons howto.

Bonne chance aux nouveaux. Kernel_sensei, tu pourras maintenant éditer tous les titres mal écrits des messages !  :Razz: 

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir à tous, et merci pour vos encouragements. J'espère simplement que nous saurons nous montrer aussi efficaces et mesurés que le furent TGL et Dioxmat.

Pour mon avatar, vous pouvez toujours courir pour me le faire changer : j'assume ma passion pour l'univers de Zelda, et même si ça fait pas sérieux, je le garde   :Twisted Evil:  !

Merci encore à tous pour vos messages bien sympathiques,

Amicalement,

----------

## kernelsensei

moi aussi, j'aime bien bleach ca pete  :Wink:  Donc mon avatar je le garde ! et Na !

@Anigel : bizarre, t'as subis le meme bug que moi en passant modo, j'ai du rectifier ma signature ... (accents)

----------

## Delvin

Félicitations aux nouveaux modos ^^

je vois d'ici les posts ne respectant pas la charte du forum edités directement par kernel_sensei lol

PS: Anigel t'as raison vive zelda, twilight princess power

----------

## Gaug

Félicitations aux trois nouveaux modérateurs

et merci à TGL et dioxmat pour leur bon travail.

----------

## titoucha

Félicitation aux nouveaux modos et tout mes remerciements aux anciens.

----------

## zdra

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> je vois d'ici les posts ne respectant pas la charte du forum edités directement par kernel_sensei lol

 

A mon avis mieux vaut quand même laisser le temps à l'auteur de changer lui-même histoire qu'il comprenne et refasse plus l'erreur.

Et +1 pour les félicitations !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *Delvin wrote:*   je vois d'ici les posts ne respectant pas la charte du forum edités directement par kernel_sensei lol 
> 
> A mon avis mieux vaut quand même laisser le temps à l'auteur de changer lui-même histoire qu'il comprenne et refasse plus l'erreur.
> 
> Et +1 pour les félicitations !

 

tout à fait ! Surtout que le fait de changer le titre comme ça, c'est pas très sympa vis a vis du posteur initial et pourrait être perçu comme une agression ... enfin ce n'est que mon avis !  :Wink: 

Et meci pour les félicitations.

----------

## scout

Félicitations  :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

je ne disait pas editer le titre, mais plutot a l'interieur du message, retrouver un edit de kernel_sensei a la fin du post avec dedans son post habituel qu'il doit d'ailleur avoir en copier coller constamment sous la main :p

meme si c'est vrai l'edit immédiat du message c'est pas forcémment trés cool, le message habituel est trés bien

mais c vrai que ca va peter quand ca sera un modo qui le mettra

----------

## bosozoku

Ça va faire du bien un peu de neuf sur ce forum French ! 

Félicitations à vous et faites du bon boulot  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

whaoo, je dors un mois, je reviens et tout mon petit monde est chamboulé   :Cool: 

félicitations à tous pour la promotion (Bodhisattva c'est une promotion non ?)

----------

## yuk159

Felicitation au nouveaux modos, ca fasait un moment que je scrutais l apparition de ce thread  :Wink: 

Dommage quand meme pour dioxmat et TGL ... partez pas !!!!!  :Wink: 

allez a + le monde

----------

## dapsaille

Yeeepeeee :p

 bravo à vous et bon repos aux anciens meme si je les connais deja moins :p

 Bon pour la peine j'attaque LFS pour feter ca :p

----------

## kopp

Woah la classe, vous avez même l'honneur de passer en annonce sur tous les forums : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=391675

----------

## dyurne

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Dommage quand meme pour dioxmat et TGL ... partez pas !!!!! 

  +1

Si vous pouvez continuer à distiller quelques howtos et conseils en passant ce serait sympa  :Smile: 

Et félicitations aux nouveaux modos...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *dyurne wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Dommage quand meme pour dioxmat et TGL ... partez pas !!!!!   +1
> 
> Si vous pouvez continuer à distiller quelques howtos et conseils en passant ce serait sympa 
> 
> Et félicitations aux nouveaux modos...

 

Exactement pareil, félicitations aux nouveaux modos, en éspérant voir les anciens continuer de nous apporter leurs lumières ....

+

----------

## yoyo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Analyse minute des avatars de nos nouveaux modos...
> 
> Bilan: ça va saigner. Sur les 3 nouveaux modos, 1 virtuose du katana, et un utilisateur acharné d'épées magiques... Limite je m'attends à voir l'inoffensif Tux de yoyo dégainer un railgun ou autre joyeuseté atomisante 
> 
> --
> ...

   :Laughing: 

Tu as bien raison, ce sont des griffes. En fait cet avatar est à la croisée de deux mondes que j'apprécie : celui de GNU/Linux (on s'en serait douté) et celui de l'univers marvel (et plus particulièrement de Logan/Wolverine).

Ton bilan est donc correct : ça va saigner ...

Bon, plus sérieusement, merci à tous pour vos encouragements/félicitations.   :Very Happy: 

EDIT@kernel_sensei : j'ai eu moi aussi le petit bug sur les accents de la signature.

----------

## ghoti

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ça va faire du bien un peu de neuf sur ce forum French !

 

Ben dis tout de suite que c'était la galère avec TGL et Dioxmat !  :Laughing: 

Félicitation et, surtout, courage aux heureux mariés !  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Félicitations au nouveaux modos et merci aux anciens !

----------

## Trevoke

Moi je dis, y a du taillage de ..

Allez, bravo, vous meritez bien de souffrir pour nous! (je vois deja la grosse veine sur le front de kernel_sensei "LE TITRE BOR...!"   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Adrien

Encore des félicitacions pour tous les 3.

Le choix me semble tout à fait judicieux.

Et pour dioxmat et TGL: Les modos sont morts, vivent les bodhisattva:!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Leander256

Ah ben mince alors, moi qui n'avais pas mis les pieds ici depuis un moment, voilà une sacrée surprise ! Félicitations aux nouveaux modérateurs, et bonne retraite aux anciens  :Smile:  Pour ma part je compte reprendre un peu mes activités sur le forum  :Wink: 

----------

## Pongten

Je ne post pas souvent mais je lis beaucoup ce forum.  Bravo aux anciens, et merci, pour avoir su le garder intéressant et constructif tout en étant convivial.  Et je me joins aux autres pour les félicitations de rigueur, et je pense que le choix des nouveaux permettra de garder ce forum dans l'esprit que nous apprécions tous !

----------

## ultrabug

Bravo à tous, merci TGL et dioxmat  :Wink: 

----------

## ercete

voilà le putsch le plus pacifique qu'il m'ai été donné de voir  :Smile: 

bravo aux modos, anciens comme nouveaux !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien aurevoir aux anciens modos même si je ne l'ai pas trop cotoyer.

Et félicitations aux nouveaux.

----------

## Steelskin

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour mon avatar, vous pouvez toujours courir pour me le faire changer : j'assume ma passion pour l'univers de Zelda, et même si ça fait pas sérieux, je le garde   !

 

Ouais ! Zelda forever !

(Il faudrait d'ailleurs que je pense à redimensionner mon avatar habituel... Un jour, peut-être...)

Braiffe, félicitations aux nouveaux modos et merci aux anciens !

(Oui, je sais, je suis légèrement à la bourre...)

----------

## Antares

Bravo aux nouveux modo,  TGL et dioxmat, partez pas trop loin  :Smile: 

----------

